# Verständnisfrage zu JSP/JSF private Klassenvariablen



## Calduras (6. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

Arbeite mich gerade neu in JSF 1.2 mit Eclipse/Tomcat ein und musste nach den ersten Tutorials feststellen, dass private Klassenvariablen von aussen (der JSP-Datei) mittels


```
<h:outputText value="#{Klasse.variable}" />
```

zugänglich sind. Dies ist nicht gewollt, da ich dafür Getters habe.

Weshalb kann von außen auf private Klassenvariablen zugegriffen werden?


----------



## maki (6. Sep 2010)

> Weshalb kann von außen auf private Klassenvariablen zugegriffen werden?


Kannst du nicht, die EL hält sich an den JavaBeans Standard und nutzt brav deine Getter & Setter


----------



## Calduras (6. Sep 2010)

Ich verstehe das jetzt so, dass meine Klasse der JavaBeans-Spezifikation entspricht (das wusste ich bisher nicht) und der JSF-Server bzw. Interpreter automatisch anhand von Class.var versucht, die Prozedur Class.getVar() aufzurufen.
Hätte ich also keine Prozedur Class.getVar() sondern Class.returnVar() geschrieben, wäre der Aufruf gescheitert, richtig?.


----------



## maki (6. Sep 2010)

> Hätte ich also keine Prozedur Class.getVar() sondern Class.returnVar() geschrieben, wäre der Aufruf gescheitert, richtig?.


Richtig, weil die JavaBeans Spek. eben das Format der Getter und Setter definiert.


----------

